# Asian Carp "invasivevore dinner" let them eat carp



## walranger5 (May 1, 2005)

Please find todays Milwaukee Journal Sentinel, Let them eat carp. Experts say this is not the way to control Asian Carp. A very good article that I believe will interest you also. I do not know how to paste the web address thing. Please find it. Thanks.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Yup, Good Article.

http://www.jsonline.com/news/wisconsin/114043564.html


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

walranger5 said:


> I do not know how to paste the web address thing. Please find it. Thanks.


Highlight the address in your tool bar. 
Press Ctrl AND C at the same time (also known as COPY).
Click where you want to paste it.
Press Ctrl and V at the same time (also known as PASTE.
Voila!


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Too bad those warning eating the carp not being a solution to eradication do not, themselves, offer said solution to eradication. Never did, never will.


----------



## walranger5 (May 1, 2005)

REG said:


> Too bad those warning eating the carp not being a solution to eradication do not, themselves, offer said solution to eradication. Never did, never will.


 Oh but they did. "It will never be as good as what Mother Nature gave you, which is suited to the environment you have" Marc Gaden Fishery commission. We have native predators for Asian carp, they admit it. While their studying, and politicing, we could be rebuilding their numbers, just in case that stuff don't work out. as he also said, "It's one tactic in the fight" one tool in the tool chest" this applies to using native predators as well. You know what Nature gave us, they just need a little help to get started.


----------

